# Request to forward copy of utility bill to pixmania and Paypal!



## Amygdala (16 Apr 2007)

In january Paypal notified me that they limited my account as on a certain date they noticed usual activity stating they believe a third party tried to access my account. To unlimit my account I need to send a copy of a recent utility bill. As of yet I have not done this. Over the weekend I placed my first order with Pixmania and they have sent me an email stating as part of their new measures to prevent credit card fraud they would like a copy of my utility bill( or passport etc)
I am just wondering has anyone else had to go through these measures lately ?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

Are you sure that these notification from _PayPal _and _Pixmania _are genuine and not possible phishing attempts? While it is not unusual for such companies (definitely _Pixmania_) to request additional information to verify identify you need to be 100% sure that the requests are genuine before sending any details anywhere.


----------



## Amygdala (16 Apr 2007)

That is what I am worried about. Both address look genuine..i.e. j.taylor@pixmania.com. I like to think I am on the ball when it comes to things like phising hence my delay in faxing proof of address to paypal until I have time to fully look into it. It is just that with Pixmania I am a little impatient hence I am putting this out there in case someone is familiar with this.


----------



## nutty nut (16 Apr 2007)

I get quite a few of this type of email allegedly from Paypal when in fact it is phishing. Forward the email from paypal to spoof@paypal.com and you will get a reply confirming if its a hoax or not. The reply is auto so should take no more than a couple of minutes.

With regards to Pixmania look up a contact email address on their site and ask if they requested a utility bill.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

Amygdala said:


> That is what I am worried about. Both address look genuine..i.e. j.taylor@pixmania.com.


The from address can easily be spoofed. A dodgy sign might be if the email itself contained any links especially if the links look strange. However if the email asks you to go to the site and login or something like that then it may be good sign. If the emails requested that you post/fax details to an address/number on the official website then it is most likely genuine. 





> It is just that with Pixmania I am a little impatient hence I am putting this out there in case someone is familiar with this.


My sister had to supply additional id verification details to _Pixmania _(by faxing them utility bills etc.) when she initially ordered something for delivery to her husband but ordered on a card in her name (this usually triggers a security validation check at least with _Pixmania_) and then she faxed them a utility bill in her married name rather than her maiden name on her card which really confused matters! In the end she gave up, cancelled the order and I ordered the stuff for her on my account. _Pixmania _were correct to trigger security checks in this situation in my opinion even if it was hassle for her.


----------



## nutty nut (16 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> However if the email asks you to go to the site and login or something like that then it may be good sign.


Sorry but I wouldnt agree with that at all - every act of phishing will invite the consumer (person about to be robbed or ID stolen) to sign in with their user name, password etc. Hoax emails are formatted in such a way so as the innocent party thinks he/she is logging onto a genuine, secure and trusted web site.


----------



## setemupjoe (16 Apr 2007)

do not send documents,its a scam and they might just lighten your pockets in a number of ways .


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

nutty nut said:


> Sorry but I wouldnt agree with that at all - every act of phishing will invite the consumer (person about to be robbed or ID stolen) to sign in with their user name, password etc.


I meant if the email says go to the site and login as opposed to including any links then it reduces the risk of it being a phishing attempt since how can they ever  gain access to your details if you unilaterally access the website in question (unless they have installed a keylogger or something like that)?


> Hoax emails are formatted in such a way so as the innocent party thinks he/she is logging onto a genuine, secure and trusted web site.


Yeah - that's why I said that the email should not contain any directly links to be even considered trustworthy.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

setemupjoe said:


> do not send documents,its a scam and they might just lighten your pockets in a number of ways .


It may not be a scam. _Pixmania _and other vendors use this as a legitimate way to do security checks when certain conditions trigger them (e.g. such as my sister's case).


----------



## nutty nut (16 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I meant if the email says go to the site and login as opposed to including any links then it reduces the risk of it being a phishing attempt since how can they ever  gain access to your details if you unilaterally access the website in question (unless they have installed a keylogger or something like that)?


I agree with what you are saying but for the unsuspecting they are invited to safely and securely log into the site at say [broken link removed] which looks real genuine.
That link doesnt work of course but look at the url


----------



## Z100 (16 Apr 2007)

Amygdala said:


> In january Paypal notified me that they limited my account as on a certain date they noticed usual activity stating they believe a third party tried to access my account. To unlimit my account I need to send a copy of a recent utility bill. As of yet I have not done this. Over the weekend I placed my first order with Pixmania and they have sent me an email stating as part of their new measures to prevent credit card fraud they would like a copy of my utility bill( or passport etc)
> I am just wondering has anyone else had to go through these measures lately ?



You could try emailing this person, j.white@pixmania.com, who sent me the following (genuine) request when I first bought from Pixmania - just ask him/her to double-check that your email was genuine too.

_Dear Mr/Mrs ?

In our bid to reduce fraud on the internet, we have issued new measures of security. To proceed with your order we will need some extra details from you.

If you are opting for delivery to the same address as your invoice address, please send us something that has your name and address on it from the following:

A copy of your driving licence, OR
A copy of your social security card, OR
A copy of your bank statement, OR
A copy of your council tax bill, OR
A copy of a recent utility bill.

If you are opting for delivery to a work address, please send us :

A copy of your passport, driving license or recent utility bill, AND
Company letterhead or business card, with switchboard number that we can call to verify that you work there.

If you are opting for delivery to a private address that differs to your billing address, please send us:

A copy of your passport, driving license or recent utility bill, AND
A copy of a driving licence, recent utility bill, or something else that has the name and address of the person who will accept delivery.

This can be sent to us either by fax on 00 33 1 4501 3678, or by replying to this email with either jpeg, pdf or gif attachments.

We do not accept mobile phone bills or online statements. If you have not already done so, please provide us a daytime landline contact number.

We are sorry about the inconvenience this may cause you. These measures are intended for our customers protection, due to the large amount of credit card fraud on the internet, and to allow us to quickly reimburse anyone who has been a victim of a fraudulent transaction._

I had a similar request from PayPal a couple of years ago, I had to fax them a copy of my passport. As others suggested I'd email them first to check it out, have to say about 99% of emails I get that purport to come from PayPal are scams.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Apr 2007)

nutty nut said:


> I agree with what you are saying but for the unsuspecting they are invited to safely and securely log into the site at say [broken link removed] which looks real genuine.
> That link doesnt work of course but look at the url


Once again to clarify - my point was that one should never click on links embedded in emails to log into an account. If advised to log into your account then you should unilaterally open a web browser and enter the actual link directly or select it from your bookmarks.


----------



## **louie** (21 Apr 2007)

such type of communication regarding CC and personal information should be dealt with over the phone or at least have a phone number in the email to contact them.

When the only way you could reply is by email, looks fishy alright.


----------

